# I need help with my training plan.



## Benfultonx (Apr 16, 2013)

So I'm 16 and I have my first Muay Thai fight in June. It is an N class fight. At the moment I train Monday, Wednesday, Friday for it. Monday is usually all technique work but Wednesday and Friday we spar. I train on a Wednesday morning too at 5:30 am, this session is VERY intense and we use a mixture of plyometrics, weights and kettlebells. Each morning i go for a 3-4 mile run (depending on how i feel) before school. Afterschool on a Tuesday and Thursday, and on a Saturday at around 1 I go to the gym. This is my question, what kind of training should i focus on in these gym sessions? At the moment i have been going and doing intense bag work outs with a little circuit training. If you can help that would be great! Thanks in advance


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2013)

Ask your coach/instructor. He'll be there with you, and knows what you specifically need to work on way better than any of us will.


----------



## martial sparrer (Apr 16, 2013)

I had the exact same question.... what weight lifting exercises are best for a fighter, mma fighter......all my research has pointed to chin ups, pull ups, push ups, squats, core exercises...these work out fast twitch muscles fibres....meaning you get strong and fast, but don't blow up like a body builder......so now when I train I do a set of bag, weight train....what a great workout......but double check this with your coach.......also you should have some go to combos that you are comfortable with.....you cannot be afraid to get hit.....try to clear your mind when you strike with your guy, keep your mind crisp to parry block and evade......this is what I work on my disciple!


----------



## KingDiesel (Apr 25, 2013)

im not your Instructor but i would say as far as lifts lots of back shoulders legs and abs for example rows, shoulder press or do cable work for shoulders, squats, and ABS lots of ABS
also make sure your eating good and frequently
as far as technique if its your first fight basic punches and kicks because once that adrenal stress hits you all you gonna remember and feel comfortable throwing is jabs crosses a few hooks and very few kicks at least thats been true in my experience as an instructor some of my less experienced students did that in their first bouts


----------

